# i'm confused - £5000 for what ?



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

WOW rare chinchilla bitch with 28 champ in her kc | Wisbech, Cambridgeshire | Pets4Homes

'Chinchilla' ?? Listed as a pug? 
Kc reg ?? But what is it ? 
Cute, I admit. But what's the cross .. or is it a type of pug 

And £5k  seriously?!


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

i have no idea  but vacs optional?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It just seems to be yet another rare colour . What are they breeding with pugs that suddenly all these new colours are appearing I wonder.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

It's not a cross, it's referring to the colour I think.

Seem to be a lot of 'rare' colours popping up in pugs at the moment, I'd have thought those in the breed have more pressing issues to address, like health?


----------



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

£5k for a dog, what on earth


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Seem to be a lot of 'rare' colours popping up in pugs at the moment, I'd have thought those in the breed have more pressing issues to address, like health?


Who cares whether they're healthy when they're a pretty colour? :mad2: :nonod:

'Rare' colours are the new in thing to have unfortunately. What really gets me is the breeders flogging 'rare' and 'special' coloured pups who have obviously forked out for DNA testing to establish what colours the pups carry but haven't bothered with any health testing of the parents.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Chinchilla refers to the colour (grey) not that it is a cross between a dog and a rodent.......but knowing the dodgy people around who knows

From the photos the dog looks more like a washed out fawn to me


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

kirksandallchins said:


> Chinchilla refers to the colour (grey) not that it is a cross between a dog and a rodent.......but knowing the dodgy people around who knows
> 
> From the photos the dog looks more like a washed out fawn to me


Ah, I understand now .. what an odd name for a colour!

Googling their mob number shows white pugs for £4k and a frenchie for stud .. oh and fawn pugs ... ut:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Googling chinchilla pugs brings up a breeder's website that even has a merle puppy on it :001_unsure: and all kinds of "rare" colours.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Googling chinchilla pugs brings up a breeder's website that even has a merle puppy on it :001_unsure: and all kinds of "rare" colours.


Just what the breed needs to go with its other problems, the potential for merle related health issues......


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

JenSteWillow said:


> Ah, I understand now .. what an odd name for a colour!
> 
> Googling their mob number shows white pugs for £4k and a frenchie for stud .. oh and fawn pugs ... ut:


I've not heard of it in dogs before, but it's seen in cats, rats & rabbits (I have a chinchilla mini rex) & probably other species as well, but chinchilla (the colour) in chinchillas (the animals) isn't called chinchilla!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Just what the breed needs to go with its other problems, the potential for merle related health issues......


Exactly and they're the kind of people to either not care enough to research or just not care they could be producing dogs with the problems double merles have


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Tantras Pugs mentions "...ch produces a chinchilla look to the coat...".

My impression from the advert is that the cost isn't for the colour, its for the "champions" in the pedigree line. Yet another example of history <> good breeding by default.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I've not heard of it in dogs before, but it's seen in cats, rats & rabbits (I have a chinchilla mini rex) & probably other species as well, but chinchilla (the colour) in chinchillas (the animals) isn't called chinchilla!


There is no 'chinchilla' gene in dogs - in fact no properly recorded mutations on the C locus at all, apart from one or two reported albinos and a photograph of a dog which appeared to have Colourpoint patterning.

This will be a fancy name for a combination of "rare" colours that bleach out the phaeomelanin - probably including the I [for Intensity] gene.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmmm...... Funny how none of the dogs' names mentioned in the advert are "rare" coloured Pugs, and "(mum) zuzu of team" surely means Zuzu of Top Team, who is a normal Fawn coloured pug bred by a breeder who only breeds Fawns.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I didn't think the KC registered pug colours other then fawn or black, so no doubt this pup will be registered as a fawn whatever colour they might like to call it.

If anyone is daft enough to pay £5000 then they are totally mad.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

A quick check reveals that apparently this pup is one of a litter of 11  and all were 'colour not recognised' on registration


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

:rolleyes5: : :rolleyes5: : :crazy:


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

pearltheplank said:


> A quick check reveals that apparently this pup is one of a litter of 11  and all were 'colour not recognised' on registration


11????? Yeah right. Something slightly weird here


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Siskin said:


> 11????? Yeah right. Something slightly weird here


I quite agree.........sadly very easily done!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

is it just me or does something about her just look, not right?

and she looks massive to be a young pup!!


----------



## Bedhead (Feb 10, 2014)

kodakkuki said:


> is it just me or does something about her just look, not right?
> 
> and she looks massive to be a young pup!!


I don't think she's that young, she was being advertised as ready to go 4 weeks ago. I saw the advert when I was browsing pets4homes as displacement activity while I waited for my pup to be ready to come home. Obviously there is a shortage of people stupid enough to fall for the advertising spiel!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Are pugs meant to have such soft looking fur? I thought they had much rougher fur than that :001_unsure:


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

The litter was born Dec 6th but who knows when the pic was taken....... Or indeed of who!


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

A pug having 11 puppies?
I somehow doubt it!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wonder if there's some paperhanging going on? I would love to see the 'pedigree' for the litter, as I am fairly sure a normal Fawn pug from nothing but Fawn or Black breeding in its past, would produce any funny colours even if bred to sa funny coloured one.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm having trouble uploading pic as an attachment or I could show you


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I have to say some of the pugs on their website have excessively squashed and wrinkled faces, and some of their eyes look downright scary (almost Marty Feldman like!).

Someone else making money from the fact people will buy dogs with cute names or 'rare' colours...it's not like pugs aren't already one of the most inbred dog breeds in the world, what we really need is someone inbreeding them even more just to create rainbow puppies...crazy...ut:


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Both screenshots taken from KC website. I have just picked first pup to show pedigree


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Interesting as the parents of Snowy Man both seem to be normal coloured pugs as well. Very odd for a Fawn (Zuzu, and it's verifiable that she is fawn - if this is the same bitch) to have a WHOLE LITTER of non-recognised colours.

http://www.topteampugs.com/index.php?page=zuzuka_en


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

PennyH said:


> *A pug having 11 puppies?*
> I somehow doubt it!!


:w00t::yikes: I doubt that's possible, can some people be that gullible :yesnod: :yesnod: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

There is also contradiction over the vaccination status:

"she has had both vaccination " then 2 sentences later
"They can come with 1st vaccinations(optional)".

Make your mind up, seller!

I may be a grammar snob, but I wouldn't even consider buying a dog from such an illiterate seller, even if I had £5,000 to throw away.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Pugs can have big litters but I doubt that 11 rare coloured ones would just appear in one litter :skep:


----------



## katieloo (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm no expert but as far as I can remember the breed standard colour for a pug is as others have said just fawn or black so if any other colour is shown it would be marked down never likely to win - on the money side of it no dog is worth that kind of money until its yours my JRTX cost £50 14 years ago and is now priceless


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Pugs can have big litters but I doubt that 11 rare coloured ones would just appear in one litter :skep:


11 pugs in one litter- i can certainly believe that; breed average seems to be 5 from what i've googled, and as i have mentioned on another thread yorkies average 3, but missy had 7 in one litter, 6 in the others... 
but11 rare colours from standard coloured parents? That is the bit that gets me!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

kodakkuki said:


> but11 rare colours from standard coloured parents? That is the bit that gets me!!


Love the way people seem to only focus on colour as the source of the problem, when it's actually the fact that the "champions" in the line which is the reasoning for the price. It's a con regardless as you wouldn't be able to show them but "champion" = quality dog to the general public.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Goblin said:


> Love the way people seem to only focus on colour as the source of the problem, when it's actually the fact that the "champions" in the line which is the reasoning for the price. It's a con regardless as you wouldn't be able to show them but "champion" = quality dog to the general public.


If it's unlikely or impossible for certain colours to have come from a pairing, then false paperwork is a possibility, meaning the "champions" become irrelevant.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Goblin said:


> Love the way people seem to only focus on colour as the source of the problem, when it's actually the fact that the "champions" in the line which is the reasoning for the price. It's a con regardless as you wouldn't be able to show them but "champion" = quality dog to the general public.


i'm not saying i'd buy a standard coloured pup- i'm just pointing out that this is the bit that doesn't make sense to me!
the litter size, fair enough,
champion pedigree- ain't the be all and end all, but fair enough,
full litter of 'rare' (ie unrecognized) colours... BS.

it's like expecting two parti carrying yorkies giving you a litter of 8 parti coloured puppies- ok it *is* possible, just really not likely!

my least healthy dog was from 'champion' lines... so that's neither here nor there in regards to my answers at least. at least his pedigree only upped the price of him by £200 though for his first owners!


----------

